# Green tree frog !



## WomaBoy (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey guys, im getting a green tree frog soon, enclosure pics ? What to feed ? How to feed ? And other essential info.

Womaboy


----------



## tyson001 (Oct 29, 2012)

new enclosure just got for my two
New frog tank - YouTube


----------



## Chicken (Oct 29, 2012)

I have the exact same enclosure as that one above! they're great. 
Other wise feed a few crickets every night when young and a little less when adults.
Make sure you feed by tweezers, as if you have enclousers like the one in the video above they will drown. Never use hot water from the tap as it contains iron and is bad for their skin.
Don't handle them, if you do try not to touch their backs and keep their enclosure very clean at all times, make sure they dont dry out.


----------



## steampunk (Oct 29, 2012)

Here's my enclosure, I've added a magnaturals vine bridge to give then something more to climb on, although they climb all over the glass anyhow. Clean the glass at least once a week and if they have a water bowl make sure it's fresh everyday with treated water ( no chlorine). They get fat easy so try not to overfeed then.
Keep the humidity above 60% live plants help keeping humidity in.
As I've just recently learned dust 2 out of 3 feeds with calcium/multivitamin powder. Don't feed them anything bigger then the width of their eyes.
I feed them out of the enclosure with tongs and in a container to make sure they eat fairly. And I handle a little bit after feeding with clean wet hands. This is important as frogs drink through their skin. Max of 10 mins handling in case they dry out.

Has anyone else got anything more to add that I've missed? 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------

